# Moving to Almancil in November, hoping to make new friends



## maryatness (Oct 11, 2009)

My husband , my dog and myself are moving in to our new house in November. I am not a golfer but my husband is does anyone no where I can meet new people in and around this area. I am also willing to do a bit of child minding or babysitting, all my children have grown up now and left home, I trained as a childrens nanny, but I am in my mid 50s now.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi good luck with your move, Iam sure there will be plenty of people to meet around Almancil


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*almancil*

Hi maryatness
I am sure you will find loads of friends in that area. I don´t know if this information is any good to you, but I will let you be the judge of that. There is a great English school in Almancil, Vale do lobo and Quinta do Lago area. They fallow the English program, so the school works between 08.30 and 15.30. I know for a fact that the school is trying to create some sort of facilities, like extra lessons or activities, because some of the parents are still working up to 18.00. One of my friends is in that situation. What about contact the school, produce your CV, and, let the parents know that there is someone in there, English qualified, to look after their kids until they finish work? Near half of the students are English and all the teachers, as well. If you fancy having a go at it, this is the contact. 

Escola Internacional São Lourenço 
Sítio da Rabona
8135 Almancil
Algarve, Portugal
Tel: +351 289 398 328
Fax: +351 289 398 298
International School São Lourenço - Home


----------



## maryatness (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks John
That is a really good idea, I have never thought of that.
It has given me something to look forward to enquiring about. I dread having very little to do, especially as my husband plays a lot of golf!
Mary


----------

